# My dog just ate a foam ear plug



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

My dog's just eaten one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pairs-Howar...=UTF8&qid=1383818121&sr=8-1&keywords=ear+plug

He woke me up at 6.30am for the toilet and decided it was morning, whereas I wanted to go back to sleep so had to stick some ear plugs in. Left them on the bedside table when I got up...and now he's eaten one of them. He did give it a really good chew first though.

How concerned should I be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

If he has chewed it up its probably safe to assume it will pass out the other end when the time comes!

Keep an eye on him for the next 24 hours if he is fine and you can see the peices comming out in the poo then I would not worry too much :>


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just keep a check on his droppings and general attitude, though I am sure he will be fine! My parents dog once managed to eat a sock as a puppy


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis eats them all the time :001_huh: think they must taste nice 

She is always fine , it's odd seeing these pink and yellow things in her poop


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be concerned I know dogs who have ate much bigger things!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo ate one when he was a puppy....apart from bright, expanding poo there was nothing out of the ordinary with him!


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. Our Lurcher Henry ate my wife's chocolate birthday cake, almost the whole thing, including all 5 candles and plastic candle holders (er, my wife isn't 5 years old by the way, they just put 5 candles on it!).

He passed them all out no problem, was slightly runny though. One of the candles came out whole. We didn't re-use it in the new cake though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

PeteJC21 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Our Lurcher Henry ate my wife's chocolate birthday cake, almost the whole thing, including all 5 candles and plastic candle holders (er, my wife isn't 5 years old by the way, they just put 5 candles on it!).
> 
> He passed them all out no problem, was slightly runny though. One of the candles came out whole. We didn't re-use it in the new cake though.


Relieved to hear it !


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Luckily it did just go straight through him - at least, I'm assuming his strangely multi-coloured poop last night was the ear plug.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's good news! He must have chewed it up. Jack swallowed one whole. It came out no problems - I only knew about it when I spotted a neon green lump in his poo


----------

